# يلا بينا نتعلم كيفيه كتابه الترانيم



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

​انا شفت ان فيه ناس كتير فى المنتدى نفسها تتعلم ازاى تكتب ترنيمه 
يلا بينا كده بالراحه وبتركيز نتعلم مع بعضينا 


بعض التعريفات والخصائص المهمة المتعلقة بالشعر
تحديدا العامّى






​
1. الــفــــكـــــرة
2. الاســــــلـــوب
3. الـقــــافـــيـــة
4. الـــــــــــوزن



​1-الفكره

هي تلك التي تخطر على بال الشاعر فيعبر عنها من خلال قصيدة قد تكون امل اورجاء اوهاجس او شعور تجاه شيء ما مثل شاعر خطرت بباله فكرة ان يكتب عن الوطن فحصر فكرته في حب الوطن إذن الفكرة هي ( حب الوطن ) .


​

2-الاسلوب

لكل شاعر اسلوبه تبعا لطريقة تفكيره وثقافته فتختلف تلك الاساليب وتتباين الامزجة وتتفاوت القدرات لكن لابد من حد ادنى من الخصائص الاسلوبية حتى يصح انتماء النص الى فنون الشعر، ان الكلمات الجميلةالموحية والعبارات الغنية والصور الرائعة والموائمة بين الالفاظ والمعاني تسهم في قوة الاسلوب وجماله
ومن المهم جدا الا يحاول الشاعر التكلف في انتهاج اسلوب معين لغرض التفرد والاختلاف عن غيره فلربما يؤدي هذا الاختلاف الى عملية جنوح نصوصه بعيدا عن الاساليب المتعارف عليها في قواعد واصول وبحور الشعر المعروفة .
محدش يتخض من كلمة بحور هنبقى نشرحها بعدين المهم ان البحر مش هو اللى بيحدد الشعر لكن الشعر اللى بيحدد ده بحره ايه زى مثلا الهدوم ممكن تلاقى فستان احمر او اخضر او ابض لكن كلهم فساتين 



​
3-القافيه

يعتمد الشعر وخصوصا الشعر الشعبي على عملية القافية اذا لابد للقصيدة الشعبية من وجود قافيتين في بيت الشعر الواحد باسنثناء بعض بحور الشعر التي لايشترط فيها الالتزام بقافية معينة في نهاية صدر البيت ،
وهنا هنسأل ايه هو صدر البيت ..؟؟
صدر البيت هو اول شطر فى البيت
وعجز البيت ( بضم العين) هو اخر البيت

نخش فى انواع القوافى على طول عشان منطولش عليكم مع اننا هنطول لانى هكتب امثله...

اول نوع زى اللى كتبه استاذ عماد فى ترنيمة مافيش غيرك لما قال...

مافيش غيرك اجرى عليه ... فى حزنى وفرحى الاقيه
بتحسسنى سلام وامان ....... بـتخــلينى اسـعد انسان

مافيش غيرك اجرى عليه ... فى حزنى وفرحى الاقيه
بتحسسنى سلام وامان ....... بـتخــلينى اسـعد انسان

وهنا هنلاحظ ان القافيه اللى مشى بيها استاذ عماد قافية الشطر يعنى كل شطر بينتهى بنفس القافية بتاعة الشطر اللى فبله
(يه بكسر ما قبل الياء) فى البيت الاول و (ان بمد الالف) فى البيت الثانى

وفيه ترانيم كتير بالشكل ده ان كل بيت له قافيته المستقله

نتكلم عن النوع التانى واللى فيه ان البيتين ليهم نفس القافيه يعنى زى مثلا كلمات المرنم هانى رومانى اللى بتقول

ياطالب وجه الرب ...... وطالب انه يدبر امرك
لا تستعجل لا تتكدر ..... وان طال بليلك سهرك
مواعيده اقوى من الدنيا بجالها لو وقفت ضدك
لحظة ما يجـــاوبك راح تــهون دمعــة سـهـرك

هنلاقى ان كل الابيات انتهت بنفس القافيه ( كاف ماقبلها مفتوح)

وفيه نوع كمان من القوافى زى كده ...
كلمات الاستاذ هانى الحناوى ...

ايوه طعنت يسوع بايديا .... بعته وسبته ينادى عليا ..
ويا ذنوبى عشت زمــان ...كنت المسجون والسجان
كنت انا جانى وكنت ضحيه

ايوه طعنت يسوع بايديا .... بعته وسبته ينادى عليا ..
ويا ذنوبى عشت زمــان ...كنت المسجون والسجان
كنت انا جانى وكنت ضحيه

هنلاقى انه مشى بقافيه الشطر اللى احنا قلنا عليها واللى مثلناها باستاذ عماد لما قال مافيش غيرك اجرى عليه ...
مع اختلافه فى انه زوّد شطر جديد فى الاخر خالص بيرجه فيه للقافيه الاولانيه اللى كانت (يه بكسر ما قبل الياء) وقافية البيت التانى كانت ( ان بمد الالف)
والاجمل كمان لما كتب الابيات وقال .....

غرقت نفسى فى بحر دموع ... فى طريق عتمه مالهش رجوع
سبت كنيستى وسبت يسوع ... سبت العالم يلعب بيا

هنلاقى ان البيت اخد قافية مختلفه عن القرار .. لكن نلاحظ القافيه فى الشطر الاول هى هى فى الشطر التانى هى هى فى التالت ( وع بضم ما قبل الواو ) واخر حته فى البيت رجع لنفس القافيه الاولانيه اللى كانت ( يه بكسر ما قبل الياء)

وبرضه هانى الحناوى كتب ..

مش بالكلام القلب يطــلـع للسما ... ولا باللـسان نقدر نـقرب من يسوع
اوقات كتير كان يبقى ساكت انما .. لحظة سكاته بتبقى اقوى من الدموع
ده نوع كمان من القافيه ان كل شطر زى اللى فوقيه ...

زى برضه ماكتب استاذ رمزة بشارة وقال ..

وتايه منى مجــدافــى ..... وكل شوية اخاف واقلق
وموج بارد وموج دافى ... وبـيــن الاتـنـين انـا بغرق


نفس الاسلوب فى اللى فات
لكن احب اخش فى نقطة صغيره اللى هى ((الميزان)) ... مش ميزان لحمه انا عارف انكو صايمين... انما الميزان هو موسيقى الكلام يعنى الوقفات اللى بقف عندها فى الحروف....
فمثلا فى كلمات استاذ رمزى كتب
بين الاتنين انا بغرق
لو هناخد بالنا ان ((الاتنين)) الالف اللى فى اولها طعمها بايخ ... طبعا لانك ماقرتهاش زى ماهو قراها
ايه ده هو الميزان بيختلف من حد للتانى ...
اه حسب مابتقرا ...
يعنى هى بتتقرا كده ... بيت لتنين انا بغرق
وحذف الالف من النطق خلاها سلسه كذلك برضه ..فى مية الابيار اللى انا كنت كاتبها المفروض تتقرا مية لبيار (بذرة جديدة)

حاجه تانيه احب اتكلم عنها قبل الدخول فى نوع كمان من انواع القافيه
احب اتكلم عن الجناس ...مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اه الجناس وده معناه ان كلمتين ليهم نفس الحروف بيختلفو فى المعنى ....ازاى ؟؟
ماحنا قلنا كله بالامثلة ..
نرجع مرجوعنا لاستاذ رمزى ولنفس الترنيمه ... وتايه منى مجدافى
جه فى بيت قال الاتى ...

انا فى مركب وحيد وغريق .. انا فى مركب وريح قلبه
لكن نجانى اوفى صـديــــق .. لانى غــــــالى على قلبه

(قلبه) هى بؤرة الكلام الاولانيه فعل ماضى من يقلب انما التانيه هى القلب ويقصد بيها المشاعر

برضه نموذج تانى لان الكلمات اللى ليها نفس الحروف وختلف فى المعنى كتير قوى
من كلمات جورج يوسف ... عن الانسان ابن ادم بيقول...

ساب الحياة ويا الاله ساب دفته ... فى البرد عاش ولا ورقة التين دفته
(دفته) الاولى بمعنى الدفه الخاصة بالمركب..والتانيه بمعنى الدفا من الاحساس بالدفء


نوع كمان من القافيه معلش رخمت عليكم ...
زى ماكتب هانى رومانى برضه وقال ..

امور الله عجيـبـه ..... مواعيده عـجـب العـجاب
يغـيــر الازمــــان ..... ويسـبــب الاســــــــباب
اذا عدانى فى صحرا .. يفتحلى ينبوع فى صخرة
واذا اشتدت مجـاعه... يبعت خبـز ويّــا الـغـراب

امور الله عجيـبـه ..... مواعيده عـجـب العـجاب
يغـيــر الازمــــان ..... ويسـبــب الاســــــــباب
اذا عدانى فى صحرا .. يفتحلى ينبوع فى صخرة
واذا اشتدت مجـاعه... يبعت خبـز ويّــا الـغـراب


هنلاقى انه بدأ طبيعى جدا قافيه زى اللى شفناها فى الاول لكن
جه فى البيت التالت وخد قافيه جديده تماما .. لاحظ الشطرين زى بعض
لان ماكنش ينفع ياخد قافية الشطر الاول غير التانى والا كان لازم يعمل كده فى البيت اللى وراه ومش هيرجع تانى للقافيه الاولانيه غير باضافة بيت جديد كمان

حاجه كمان حلوه ..
كتب الشيخ نعيم عاطف ... هو قسيس بروتستانت بيعلق فى اغلب شرايط الترانيم بتاة الحياة الافضل ..

جايين .. وبصرخة قلب المحتاج طالبين العون ..
عارفين .. انك بالحكمة الالهية أسست الكون ..
لكن خطايانا البشرية .. هدمت أركان الحرية ..
واتملت الارض التعبانه بشرور وذنوب وجريمه وضرب
ومقاسى كتير وجرايم حرب
جرايم حرب
ارحم ارحم ...
ارحمنا (2) ارحمنا يارب

قرار
عايزينك تيجى يارب وتملا الارض حياة ..
وتفيض ع الارض محبة وخير ونجاة
وبحبك نعرف ايه ايه الحب وايه معناه ..
ماهو انت الحب وانت اساسه .. وانت غناه

هنلاحظ ان الابيات شبه القافي اللى فاتت لما كان ماشى بقافيه معينه ومره واحده اتغيرت ( لكن هنا مارجعش للقافيه الاولانيه لكن جه بقافيه متلازمة مع الجمله اللى هتتقال .. ارحمنا يارب)
والقرار قافيته شفناها قبل كده

واخر حاجه عشان انا رخمت عليكم وهى قافيه غريبه يعنى كل بيت ممكن يكون فى حته لوحده بميزان مختلف ) امالكن الوقفات وطول الجمل ) زى مثلا مجدى يوسف لما كتب ترنيمة محتاجينلك قال فيها ...

-1 محتاجينلك ...
تمسك الايد اللى تاهت عن ايديك ..
-2 محتاجينلك ..
محتاجين قلبك يضم قلوبنا ليك ..
-3 وسط كون ..
تاهت خطاوى نفسنا ..
-4 وسط عالم ..
تاهت حقيقه تضمنا
-5 لكنى هبدأ معاك .. من تانى هبدأ معاك ..
-6 وابتدى ..بيك ابتدى
وابدأ معاك .. مهما الهلاك
هيشدنى
-7 وانحنى .. ليك انحنى ..
وابكى بدموع .. مهما الدموع ..
هتشدنى

اخر حاجه عشان مرذلش عليكم ...

المفروض نتجنب الكلمات الغير مستحبة فى الترانيم زى مثلا

بعيد عنك وبقبل..؟ .......وقلبى صار ضعيف
ورقة شجرة بتدبل .... واقعه فوق الرصيف


طبعا كلمة رصيف مش محبوبة شكلها شاذ عن الجو بتاع الترانيم

......واخيرا ......

ملحوظة مهمة جداجدا
((( يجب عدم تكرارمفردة القافية ))) يعنى اختار كلمة مثلا زى (( انسان ))
واكررها اكثر من مره.


​ياريت مكونش طولت عليكم وياريت تكونو ركزتو كويس علشان الموضوع مهم بجد
(ارجو التثبيت لاهميه الموضوع ان امكن)

صلوا من اجلى انا الخاطى بيتر





​


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: يلا بينا نتعلم كيفيه كتابه الترانيم (ارجو التثبيت)*

*موضوع قيم جدا يا moviemaker
ياريت كل اللى عنده موهبة يستفيد من الكلام ده
فى تطوير اسلوبه
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: يلا بينا نتعلم كيفيه كتابه الترانيم (ارجو التثبيت)*

شكراا كوب كوب 
وياريت الموضوع ده يتثبت علشان بجد موضوع مهم 
وشكراا على مرورك وربناي باركك خدمتك فى المنتدى خير


----------



## zama (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: يلا بينا نتعلم كيفيه كتابه الترانيم (ارجو التثبيت)*

شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: يلا بينا نتعلم كيفيه كتابه الترانيم (ارجو التثبيت)*

ربنا يباركك يا مينا


----------



## anosh (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على المعلومات القيمة ديه و ربنا يبارك كل موهبه لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا ليك  يا نجم وربنا يباركك وانتى كمان يا انوش ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم جداً
هل انت كاتب للترانيم يا moviemaker؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح ساهل و جميل جدا بجد



​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى يا فراشتنا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> موضوع قيم جداً
> هل انت كاتب للترانيم يا moviemaker؟



هاى ماى روك وردك على موضوعى ده بعتبره انه شرف ليه 
وانا كاتب ترانيم بس مش موهوب لدرجه الاحتراف
ومجربتش ادى اى واحد اى ترنيمه عملتها لانى مش بقدر اكملها بكتب 7 او 8 ابيات ومش بعرف اجيب النهايه وده الى بيخلينى مش مؤلف


----------



## s_h (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبركك
شكرا على تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

s_h قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبركك
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> سلام المسيح معك​



ربنا يباركك يا s_h​


----------

